# Pogostemon stellatus 'Broad-Leaf' flower



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Its partially blooming. I'll try to get some better shots tomorrow.

Adam


----------



## marty93aus (Aug 1, 2014)

nice!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very cool. It looks like you've got it in some sort of pond setup outside.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Years ago some European hobbyists had a Pogostemon stellatus "Adelaide River", maybe it got lost, but the plant currently known as 'Broad Leaf' in Germany looks much like that "Adelaide River" then; probably they are identical.
I've noticed that emersed "Adelaide River" flowered in the greenhouse (Botanical garden Göttingen, Germany) under short day conditions, late autumn to spring. During the summer it grew strongly, also outdoor, but never flowered. I suspect it's the same with the 'Broad Leaf'.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Its funny, because that is what is happening. The P. stellatus 'Broad Leaf' is in bloom right now despite temps dipping into the 30's last night. We'll be around these temps for the next few days, but here are a couple pics from earlier today. We're at about 10hrs 45min of sunlight


----------



## Sjb1987 (Aug 2, 2011)

Post the rotala macranda bloom...i just love that one


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

miremonster said:


> Years ago some European hobbyists had a Pogostemon stellatus "Adelaide River", maybe it got lost, but the plant currently known as 'Broad Leaf' in Germany looks much like that "Adelaide River" then; probably they are identical.
> I've noticed that emersed "Adelaide River" flowered in the greenhouse (Botanical garden Göttingen, Germany) under short day conditions, late autumn to spring. During the summer it grew strongly, also outdoor, but never flowered. I suspect it's the same with the 'Broad Leaf'.


That's really interesting; the first time I flowered P. stellatus 'Broad Leaf' it was indoors in a very moderately lit emersed setup with a long (12-14 hrs) photoperiod (see the plantfinder for that exact flower). But, the P. yatabeanus I have out in the greenhouse has been flowering through September and October... meanwhile, my P. erectus always flowers mid-summer and promptly keels over. After several repeat experiences of this, I'm convinced its monocarpic. I have yet to figure out how to prolong its emersed lifespan, though...

On another note, Adam, you're not going to get a shot of the whole terminal spike open at once-by the time the tip buds get around to opening, the base and middle will have finished and dropped their petals. That's just how Pogostemon inflorescences are...


----------

